# 15 Military Police Reserve Contact Info



## Thirsty31 (14 Dec 2010)

Hello,

I am trying to get a hold of the 15 Military Police Reserve Unit in Richmond BC to talk to a recruiter about setting up a time to come in. I was given 3 numbers from a recruitment centre, and two officers on the official army chat. I keep getting the message that I have reached a nonworking government number. Does anyone know the actual number? 

ps. 604-666-4086, 604-666-4032, and 604-666-4031 do not seem to work.

Thanks


----------



## Scott (14 Dec 2010)

One thread about the subject only, please.


----------



## Dissident (28 Dec 2010)

Thank you for unlocking the thread.

I asked Scott to re-open the thread as the number for our office has changed. It seems CFRC has not yet got our new number.

The main number is (604) 238-2304

You might not get an answer over the next few days, as I think everyone is on leave.


----------



## user681 (4 Feb 2011)

Dissident said:
			
		

> Thank you for unlocking the thread.
> 
> I asked Scott to re-open the thread as the number for our office has changed. It seems CFRC has not yet got our new number.
> 
> ...


Are you guys currently accepting reserve MPs?


----------



## Dissident (4 Feb 2011)

yes. If you meet the recruiting standards.


----------



## user681 (4 Feb 2011)

Dissident said:
			
		

> yes. If you meet the recruiting standards.


Thanks for getting me to me !
I have a few question though.
1. I've read somewhere on this forum that Police Foundation is now needed for both regular and reserve? Is this true
2. Are all the trainings done in Richmond? I live in North Vancouver and don't own a car so it'd be a lil hard for me to get to richmond


----------



## George Wallace (4 Feb 2011)

user681 said:
			
		

> Thanks for getting me to me !
> I have a few question though.
> 1. I've read somewhere on this forum that Police Foundation is now needed for both regular and reserve? Is this true
> 2. Are all the trainings done in Richmond? I live in North Vancouver and don't own a car so it'd be a lil hard for me to get to richmond



You know; with a little effort on your part, you wouldn't have to ask these questions.



			
				Dissident said:
			
		

> Got the official signed memo from my CoC.
> 
> As of December 2010 the entry requirements are now the same for regular and reserve MPs.



Whether you are going to join as an MP or in Armour, or any Trade in the CF, the use of one's initiative is usually a deciding factor in progressing in that Trade.

You may want to practice more on your spelling and grammar.  You will need to use them in the CF.


----------



## Dissident (4 Feb 2011)

1. "The minimum academic requirement is a community college diploma in Law and Security Administration, Police Foundations, or a similar program from a recognised Community College or CEGEP. Related employment experience will also be considered in determining education equivalency." 

From here: http://www.forces.ca/en/job/militarypolice-75#qr

2. Our office is in Richmond (and Saanich/Victoria) Training will always originate from there. There are other units closer to you if travelling is a problem, but they are not military police.


----------



## user681 (4 Feb 2011)

FYI I wanted to confirm that a diploma is required.. 
a former recruiter told me that MP reserves do NOT require a diploma. Though after some reading on the forum, I've learned that this is not the case as of 2011.

Anyway, thank you all for taking your time to answer my questions.


----------

